# Wildwasser Eldo XT spray decks on sale in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Everyone, check out the gear we have right now, and we currently have Wildwasser Eldo XT spray skirts on sale for almost $25 off. We have all sizes in stock, and we can special order any custom sizes we don't have. we can normally have special orders in stock within a day or two. Sometimes even before the day is over. 

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube/CKS Rental Center
1717 15th Street
Boulder CO 80302
720-239-2179
[email protected]
hours: 10-6 daily


----------

